# Marshall's Ferret Food



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

I had someone tell me that they feed their hedgehogs a blend of marshall's ferret food and a high quality cat food. Is that ok?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ferret food is made for animals with short digestive tracks that need to absorb as much nutrition as possible in the short time it is in them. It is typically very high in protein and fat so not suitable for hedgehogs. Marshalls makes ferrets poop stink like crazy and I'd hate to think what a hedgehog would smell like on it. :lol: Many years ago we took in a couple of rescue ferrets that came with Marshalls food. That lasted about 3 days as the smell of them on it was horrible.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh ok. Thought that sounded strange that they'd feed them marshall's ferret food. Thank you for letting me know that.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Even if hedgies had a short digestive tract and had similar requirements to ferrets, I would never feed Marshall's food. Nasty nasty stuff. :shock:


----------

